# 6.8 spc 14in contender?'s



## deast1988 (Apr 17, 2012)

Joined the ranks of the pistol club last year with a G2 contender with a 12in 7-30waters barrel got a deer with last season but wanted a new barrel that had ammo more readily available so I picked up the 6.8spc yesterday. I know there's lots of different thoughts on what works for different people but if you own this caliber any advice would help. I have 3 boxes of the 110gr vmaxs just for plinking and getting to know the gun. I plan on reloading here shortly once I get the dies and components for this new rig!  Thanks in advance


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Never Hunted with a pistol...But I got a 6.8 out of a 16 in barrel AR.
 Shot 5 Hogs and 2 Bucks last Year with the the 110 G. V.max .
Some Folks will holler that it,s a Varmit Round . Everything I shot was DRT, One Hog even gave Me a 2 fer. Complete pass thru neck shot. 2 Hogs on the Ground... I,m good... : )


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got a 12.5" barrel AR setup.

I hunt with the 85 grain TSX, but will re zero for the 100 grain Accubond and 110 Pro Hunters this season.

The TSX killed a buck for me this past season.


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I went with the 6.8 because I was reading how the velocity out of short barrels is great. Iv seen somewhere around a 80-90fps drop out the 14in barrel is expected. I was also wondering what you guys thought of a maxium range for this round could be. I was looking into maybe a 110gr for hunting purposes. Iv read with proper load placement and selection people shooting 200yds accurately although I wont attempt until several practice rounds at distance. I was thinking either sierra prohunter, or 110 ttsx, or tsx not sure if the tip makes a different with these impact velocitys or a 110accubond. Pistol is hefty but recoil should be controllable due to the waters I had previous was a very stout shooter with 120grs so a 110gr should be okay. Any thoughts would help.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 17, 2012)

There are plenty of stories of long range kills over at 68forums.com including elk at over 400 if I remember correctly.

Tons of good info over there, even a few Contender hunters.

The land I hunt limits my shots, but I'd feel comfortable taking deer size game at 250 yards no problem. Check out Silver State Armory if you've not already.


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 17, 2012)

No idea of the Max. Lethal Range. I,m in close, 50 Yards is bout it.
, But at that range it simply blows up in the Ribcage. DRT for sure.
 Maybe a Leg kick once or twice


----------



## 280bst (Apr 17, 2012)

I got a Ruger ranch rifle 6.8 got a tac folding stock Hordady got a v-max 110  it's sudden death zero's in at 200 yds. on the rifle  don't know zero on the pistol but it will take a Deer Hog Coyote or some Dummy on a home invasion or car jacking. Change in Nov.


----------



## Tacklebox (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the vmax. Also tried out hornady 120gr sst. Took a doe with it. It passed through and drt. Didn't get to hog hunt this year, sure it would do well .


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use the 110 grain prohunter out of my Stag 16" AR. All were DRT. right then and there. Took two bucks and one doe this season, two bucks and three doe's season before that with it, all between 35 and 160 yards and never had one go more than 10 feet from where they were shot.  Silver State Armory is where I get most of my 6.8spc ammo from.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 2, 2012)

I'm interesting in seeing the performance out of your Contender. I wouldn't mind having a handgun to hunt with this fall, especially in a caliber I already hunt with.


----------



## deast1988 (May 2, 2012)

So far I've sighted it in and with 110gr vmax and I could get a golf ball group at 60yds haven't did much with since then. Can't decide to go the .270 rout with 130gr bullets since overall length in pistol can be greater then the AR rifles. But for speed wise the 110gr rounds can almost duplicate most carbine length rifles.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 2, 2012)

What scope are you running on it?


----------



## deast1988 (May 2, 2012)

It's a weaver 2/7x28mm I think. When I had my waters barrel I could run with rifles at 100yds group wise. Not much recoil due to bullet weight hasnt wondered off zero with either caliber.


----------



## deast1988 (May 2, 2012)

It's a 2.5/8x28mm it's clear and has a good magnification range


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 2, 2012)

So pardon my ignorance, but what's the difference between the G2 frame and an Encore pistol frame?

Is your 6.8 barrel the standard 14" barrel, or did you get one custom made? What twist rate is your barrel?

This has my looking for a frame already.


----------



## deast1988 (May 2, 2012)

Contenders can't take the pressure of high power rounds. Think encore modern high performance high powers. Contenders take lower power pistol rounds or tamed rifle rounds. Contenders are your 44mag, 30/30winchesters and such. A contender barrel won't work on a encore frame and vice verse. If your dead set franklins in Athens had a stainless frame and a 14in stainless barrel in 6.8spc about two weeks ago. My package doesn't give a twist rate on the barrel but it's the standard #2 contour g2 14in bill barrel. But I'm sure TCs custom shop could make you pretty much any configs you could ever want.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 2, 2012)

Cool. I've not go use for massive rifle rounds in a handgun. Doesn't sound like fun.

Contender sounds like the way to go. Thanks for the input.

ETA-Looks like your barrel is a 1:10 twist.


----------



## deast1988 (May 2, 2012)

Also background check or paperwork is on the frame you can really shop for which barrel setup u want then order it to your house or your local gun shop.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 3, 2012)

I think that TC is still using the SPEC I chamber as well, so you may want to look into a custom barrel.

Honestly, with the prices that TC is charging for their barrels now, a MGM barrel isn't that much more.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 4, 2012)

So who wants to sell me a Contender from for cheap?


----------



## deast1988 (May 9, 2012)

Any advice on bullet choice I have 60 rounds of Hornady 110vmaxs and 60 of SSA 110tsx. Any thoughts on the 115gr hpbt canneulure what would it do out a 14in contender to a ga whitetail


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 10, 2012)

The 85 grain TSX devastated a buck this past fall. Busted up two ribs with massive internal damage and exited.


----------



## deast1988 (May 10, 2012)

I'm adding to my stock pile of 6.8s. Iv got 60vmaxs. 60tsxs. 20accubonds. All in 110gr SSA loaded tsxs and accubonds. Which would u use out of a 14in single shot pistol.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 10, 2012)

I've always heard good results about the TSX  or TTSX in any grain SSA offers.


----------



## deast1988 (May 10, 2012)

Kool il see which is more accurate and go from there


----------

